# Pre seed or other? (UK)



## TheArmyRuinedMyLife (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Ladies, just wondered what you all recommend? and what are the best/cheapest websites?

Many tia.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm on my 1st month of preseed, supposedly according to reviews people have gotten pregnant first month of using it, I'm on my 2ww and fingers crossed it happens xx


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I am in my 2ww after AI at home but we used pre-seed as well. Got mine of E-bay for about £10


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

We used Conceive Plus. It still took several months, but my problem is with ovulation. That said, I did eventually get pregnant naturally, so whichever fertility lubricant you use, it clearly doesn't hinder anything. Good luck xx


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I prefer the pre seed that you use applicators for. Although I did read somewhere that you should only use it if you are too dry to have bd without it. Loads of even baby friendly lubricant may affect the 'activation' of the sperm. Your natural lubrication is the most suitable and not to dilute it with loads of lubricant.
I got pregnant using it but miscarried but no luck since ...either using it or not using it.


----------

